# Canon Model by my name in the Canonrumors forum



## Doug Brock (Jul 4, 2013)

"Canon G15" is shown by my name. I don't have this model and never have. I don't see a way to change it in the Forum Profile or in the Account Settings. Not a big deal, but would still like to correct the info.


----------



## Click (Jul 4, 2013)

That name depends of your post count.

I do not own a 6D either.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2013)

Conveniently, I _do_ own a 1D X.


----------



## jwilbern (Jul 5, 2013)

I was wondering about that, too. I guess this post will get me closer to Rebel territory!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 5, 2013)

I think a explanation is in the site information section. 

A place to check first.


----------

